# الصلاة المنسحقة لقداسه البابا



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2010)

الصلاة المنسحقة لقداسه البابا





هناك صفات كثيرة للصلاة الروحية، منها أن تصلى بإيمان، وباٍنسحاق، وبفهم، وبتركيز، وبحب وعمق، وحرارة، صلاة من القلب وليس من الشفتين فقط، ونحن نود الآن أن نتكلم عن الصلاة بإنسحاق القلب.

 و يسوع يبارك+ فالذبيحة عند الله، هى روح منسحق (مز 50)

 والله لا يرد المنسحقين أبد.  وقد كانت صلاة العشار فى اٍنسحاقها مقبولة أمامه، خرج العشار بها مبررا، مع أنها كلمات قليلة..  جملة واحدة.

+ الصلاة المنسحقة هى صلاة معترفة بخطاياها وعدم استحقاقه. 

لا تبرير فيها للذات، ولا أعذار، بل اعتراف باستحقاق الدينونة.  صلاة لم يجرؤ فيها العشار أن يرفع عينيه إلى فوق، وفى مذلة وقف من بعيد..

+ الصلاة المنسحقة قد تكون أحيانا مصحوبة بالدموع.  

مثل صلاة حنة أم صموئيل، ومثل بكاء بطرس بعد نكرانه على أن تكون الدموع غير مصطنعة وغير متكلفة0 ولا تكون أيضا موضعا للاٍفتخار، تكبر بها النفس فى عين ذاتها، وفى عيون الآخرين.

+ والصلاة المنسحقة تشكر أكثر مما تطلب.

ترى أنها غير مستحقة أن تطلب شيئا، وهى فى خجل بسبب خطاياها لا تجرؤ أن تطلب سوى الرحمة
وهى تشكر على كل شئ شاعرة إنها لا تستحق شيئ.

+ والصلاة المنسحقة هى فى نفس صلاة خاشعة.

فى سجودها لا تلتصق رأسها فقط بالتراب، بل تقول مع المرتل (لصقت بالتراب نفسى) تقف أمام الله فى هيبة، وتكلمه باحترام، وبفهم، وبألفاظ متضعة.

+ الصلاة المنسحقة هى صلاة التراب والرماد.

صلاة إنسان لا يرى نفسه شيئا، سوى تراب ورماد، كأيوب بعد التجربة (42: 6) وكصلاة أبينا إبراهيم (تك 19) ومثل صلاة نحميا فى تذلله وبكائه وأعترافه (نح 1) "من أنا يارب حتى أتحدث اٍليك؟‍! اٍنه تواضع كبير من رب الأرباب أن يستمع إلى التراب".



​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 مارس 2010)

الله موضو هايل و مهم جدا

شكرا يالنهيسي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (10 مارس 2010)

هايل نهيســــــــى ,ميرســــى اوووى ليك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2010)

*موضوع ممتاز جدا وبيعلمنا ازاي نصلي صح 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك استاذنا الغالي​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 مارس 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​
​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> الله موضو هايل و مهم جدا
> 
> شكرا يالنهيسي
> 
> ربنا يباركك


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​
​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> هايل نهيســــــــى ,ميرســــى اوووى ليك


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *موضوع ممتاز جدا وبيعلمنا ازاي نصلي صح
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك استاذنا الغالي​*


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا اخي النهيسى

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

راااااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
ميرررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

